# Boy James Cy5



## BarryJ

I'd be grateful for any info on this wooden fishing vessel. 

She was owned by John Macleod & Others, Castlebay, in 1975, and became M96 in 1987, when she was owned by Tarkis Fisheries. Later she was owned by William P. Green, Berwick-upon-Tweed, around 1988. 

I'd like to know when and where she was built, type of fishing, crew, dimensions, and engine type. (Very little info in Olsen's!)

BarryJ


----------



## BarryJ

A trawl through the internet came up with more details:

As ST. CLAIRS LH53
1951: John B. Sinclair & James Sinclair, Port Seton
As CY5
By 1970: John Macleod & Others, Castlebay.
By 1975: As BOY JAMES CY5
As M96 
5 Jun 1987: Tarkis Fisheries, (Cmaine), Upper Hill St., Hakin.
As PW70
By 31 Jul 1988: J. Fair, Fraserburgh & S.P. Porter, Padstow.

I believe she may have been built by Weatherheads. Can anyone confirm this?

BarryJ


----------



## Mike Craine

Boy James is berthed in Douglas, Isle of Man, as Saint Clair, sadly full of water and will, by the looks of her, never sail again. Send PM if you require photos.
She was built by W Weatherheads, Cockenzie in 1950. She was built as a ring-netter.


----------



## BarryJ

Thanks very much, Mike - I'll add that information to her webpage, with acknowledgements to you.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## BarryJ

Thanks very much, Mike - I'll add that information to her webpage, with acknowledgements to you.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## macintyre

*F.V Boy James, CY 5*

Hi there,
My dad, John MacNeil, commonly known as Iain Beag, and another man Arthur MacArthur used to work on this beautiful fishing vessel.
While she was in Barra, they fished for white fish.
Haven't seen any photos of her in years, but what i do recall is her sitting beside castlebay pier and brilliant white tyres on her port side which were utilised as fenders.
Christine.


----------



## BarryJ

Thanks, Christine.

She was certainly a beautiful craft, the result of dedicated generations of craftsmen. She was fishing out of Milford for only a short time, but I'm glad I've been able to include her in my website.

It seems that even her fenders were "shipshape and Bristol fashion"!

Best wishes,
Barry


----------



## grahamtowa

She was built in 1950 by W' Weatherhead, but at their Eyemouth yard, not Cockenzie.


----------



## eriskay

macintyre said:


> Hi there,
> My dad, John MacNeil, commonly known as Iain Beag, and another man Arthur MacArthur used to work on this beautiful fishing vessel.
> While she was in Barra, they fished for white fish.
> Haven't seen any photos of her in years, but what i do recall is her sitting beside castlebay pier and brilliant white tyres on her port side which were utilised as fenders.
> Christine.




Hi, Christine :

I believe I have a lovely wee letter that you and your brother, Archie, wrote to my late Father back in November 1979, thanking him and his crew for assistance rendered on the occasion, in atrocious weather conditions, when both the Barra and Islay lifeboats capsized on their way to answer an SOS from the Danish LONE DANIA which had developed a serious list in the Minch.

Have I got the right Christine?

Angus Mac Kinnon
(Son of Captain Donald Mac Kinnon)


----------



## ronniemacneil

Angus,
You have the correct Christine, her Dad Iain Beag, sadly no longer with us, was on the lifeboat that night. While in Barra the Boy James was owned by John Mac Leod (Iacan a Dot) and his son Donald. I will see Christine tomorrow and put her in the picture.
Ronnie


----------



## eriskay

Many thanks, Ronnie, I was quite sure it was her. I realise I have gone 'off topic' here, so will later contact her by e-mail to send her some material relating to that difficult day. Thanks for your help. Angus.


----------



## macintyre

*Re: Boy James CY5 & Colby Cubbin No 5 (Barra Island Lifeboat) capsize 1979*

Hi Angus & Ronnie,
My dad, Iain Beag, was one of the crew on the Barra Island Lifeboat the night she capsized in atrocious weather conditions in November 1979, as did the Islay Lifeboat.
And it was thanks to Master Donald MacKinnon, Hurrican Dan, from Eriskay, who skippered the M.V Sapphire which towed our lifeboat and crew back to the safety of the harbour in Castlebay.
Myself and my little brother (Archie) remember clearly writing a "thank you" letter to your dad, thanking him for taking our crew back home to a safe haven.
Unfortunately I never had the chance to meet your dad, whom I believe has also passed away, to thank him in person, but obviously he must have kept the wee letter we wrote him.
Not many of these characters left now.
Thank you so much for the offer of information regarding what happened that dreadful night, any information will be gratefully appreciated.
My brother, who is in the R.N, will also appreciate it, and I shall forward all the information onto him.
Many many thanks again.
Christine MacIntyre.


----------



## eriskay

Evening, Christine :

Package of related material e-mailed earlier tonight. Good to hear from you.

Angus.


----------

